# Keine Umlaute im KDE 4 Startmenü unter "Rechner"

## alex00

Habe seit ich auf KDE 4 (schon seit der 4.2er) das Problem, dass im Startmenü unter "Rechner" die Umlaute fehlen. Dort steht:

Pers?nlicher Ordner

M?lleimer

In den anderen Menüpunkten zB "Programme" stimmen die Umlaute. Jemand eine Icee?

----------

## Marlo

 *locale wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LANG=de_DE@euro
> 
> ...
> ...

 

----------

## alex00

Also habe in meiner /etc/env.d/02locale

folgendes stehen....schon immer.

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

GDM_LANG="de_DE@euro"

An dem kann es also nicht liegen, oder?

----------

## Josef.95

AFAIK verwendet KDE4 nativ UTF-8

gibt es einen Grund utf8 nicht zu verwenden?

----------

## alex00

Eigentlich nicht...werde mal versuche um zusteigen.

----------

## alex00

OK habe jetzt umgestellt...leider immer noch das gleiche Problem.

```

locale

LANG=de_DE.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=de_DE.UTF-8

```

Muss ich ein USE-Flag setzen und was neu emergen?

----------

## Max Steel

Eigentlich nicht, hast du auch daran gedacht die locales zu generieren?

Also in /etc/locale.gen die Einstellungen setzen und danach locale-gen ausführen?

/etc/locale.gen:

```
de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

de_DE ISO-8859-1

de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15
```

Zu den Use-Flags:

Ich habe nls unicode utf8 gesetzt.

Hoffentlich hilfts.

----------

## alex00

Hi,

ja generiert habe ich auch...alles gemacht wie im Handbuch beschrieben.

also habe jetzt "unicode" als Flag gesetzt und dann alles emerged was sich ändert. waren ein paar qt sachen dabei. jetzt habe ich immer noch das gleiche problem, aber meine alten verzeichnisse haben im dolhin jetzt auch alle ein "?" anstelle der umlaute. Muss ich beim Verzeichnis was spezielles machen wenn ich es als utf8 mounte oder so...?

"utf8" gibt es doch als flag gar nicht oder?

----------

## alex00

Ok habe jetzt auch noch mit: 

```
convmv -f iso-8859-1 -t utf8 -r  --notest *
```

alle Dateinamen nach UTF8 konvertiert.

Leider immer noch das selbe Problem.

----------

